# Fullers London Pride



## Louie's Mug (1/5/08)

Hi There
Im looking for an all grain recipe for Fullers London Pride. I have made a similar beer before which was okay but I would like to make something closer to the real thing. I would appreicate some advice or a recipe.


Thanks

Louie's Mug


----------



## glennheinzel (1/5/08)

I'd be interested in brewing something similar myself. 

From their website-

Fullers London Pride is an award-winning classic. A rich, smooth and wonderfully balanced beer, its distinctive malty base is complemented by well developed hop character, from adding Target, Challenger and Northdown varieties to the brew. In the UK, draught London Pride is brewed to 4.1% ABV (cask and keg), while in bottles and cans it has a strength of 4.7% ABV, making it an ideal session-strength premium ale. In most of our overseas markets, a keg version at 4.7% ABV is available.

Also -
An average daily brew of Fuller's flagship brand London Pride uses 750 barrels of water, 13 tonnes of malt, 110 kilograms of hops and 320 kilograms of yeast. All of this produces 640 barrels or 184,320 pints of London Pride. (I'll let someone else do the maths to scale it down to homebrew levels!  )

Edit: Just found the following recipe on BYO website-
www.byo.com/recipe/705.html
Fuller's London Pride Clone 
by John Daume 


Fuller’s London Pride is a classic English bitter. This clone duplicates the strong 
maltiness of the original London Pride and the honey-flower character from Fuller’s 
yeast. (5 gallons) 

Ingredients: 

• 4 oz. Gambrinus honey malt 
• 8 oz. English crystal malt, 80 Lovibond 
• 4 oz. Belgian aromatic malt 
• 4 oz. Franco-Belge cara-wheat malt 
• 4 oz. Gambrinus ESB malt 
• 5 lbs. light dry malt extract (would this equate to about 6lbs of grain?!)
• 0.5 oz. Pioneer pellet hops (8.5% alpha acid) for 60 min. 
• 0.25 oz. First Gold pellet hops (8.2% alpha acid) for 20 min. 
• 1 oz. Fuggle whole hops (4.6% alpha acid) for 2 min. 
• 2 tsp. calcium carbonate 
• 1 tsp. Irish moss 
• Wyeast 1318 (London ale III) 
• 3/4 cup corn sugar for priming 

Step by Step: 

In a separate pot, bring 3 qts. water to 160 F. Stir in grains. Turn off heat, cover, and 
steep for 45 min. Sparge into large boiling pot with 3 qts. 160 F water. Discard grain. 

Bring water level to 3 gal. Stir in dry malt extract and bring to a boil. Skim all foam 
before starting hop sequence. Total boil time is 60 min. Add calcium carbonate and 
Pioneer hops. Boil 40 min. Add First Gold hops and Irish moss and boil 18 min. more. Add 
Fuggle hops and boil last 2 min. Remove from heat and cool. Strain as you transfer to 
primary fermenter with enough cold, pre-boiled water to make 5 gal. Pitch yeast at 80 F. 

Ferment for three to six days at 62 to 66 F. Transfer to secondary and condition four to 
15 days. Prime, bottle, and age two weeks. 

OG = 1.051 
FG = 1.011 to 1.013


----------



## therook (1/5/08)

Louie said:


> Try this Louie
> 
> link
> 
> Rook


----------



## drsmurto (1/5/08)

From a UK forum - Jims Homebrew Forum...

EDIT - Rook beat me to it! Quick or the dead around here  



> For those interested I am extracting recipes from Roger Protz book Real Ale Almanac and converting them using Beersmith.
> 
> 
> RECIPE No 1 FULLERS LONDON PRIDE.
> ...


----------



## crozdog (1/5/08)

I know Chiswick Bitter is a different brand, but this years big brew day recipe uses the same hops (then dry hops with EKG). It may give you some ideas

Chiswick Bitter in honor of Michael Jackson All Grain Recipe

For a 5 gallon (19 L) yield:

O.G.: 1.040
F.G.: 1.010
IBU: 33

Fermentables
7.0 lb (3.2 kg) 2-Row Pale Malt
0.35 lb (160 gm) Crystal Malt (120 L)

Hops 
0.5 oz (14 gm) UK Target, (11% AA), 60 min.
0.25 oz (7 gm) UK Northdown, (8.5% AA), 15 min. 
0.25 oz (7 gm) UK Challenger, (7.5% AA), 15 min. 
0.5 oz (14 gm) East Kent Golding, (4.75% AA), dry hop in primary fermenter 
0.5 oz (14 gm) East Kent Golding, (4.75% AA), dry hop in secondary fermenter
0.5 oz (14 gm) East Kent Golding, (4.75% AA), dry hop in keg/cask

tsp (3 gm) Irish moss, added at 15 minutes

Yeast
Wyeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast or White Labs WLP013 London Ale Yeast

Directions for All-Grain Recipe
Mash grains at 149F (65C) and hold for 60 minutes. Mash out at 160F (71C) and sparge with 170F (76C) water. Collect enough runoff to end up with 5 gallons (19 L) after a 60-minute boil (approximately 6 gallons, or 22.7 L). Bring to a boil and add the first hops. Boil for 45 minutes before adding the second and third hops and the Irish moss. Boil 15 minutes. After the 60-minute boil, chill to 63-68F (17-20C), transfer to a fermenter, pitch the yeast and aerate well. After 3 or 4 days, add the first dry hop addition. Continue fermenting at 63F (17C) for a total of one week to 10 days. Rack to secondary with the second dry hop addition and store for three weeks [if you have the capability, cool to 50F (10C) for aging]. Rack to keg and add the last dry hop addition in a hop bag. If you are bottling rather than kegging, add the second and third dry hop addition to the secondary, and then bottle as you normally would.

Carbonation
Force carbonate at 1.0 1.5 volumes of CO2.
or
Bottle condition using 1/2 cup (117 ml measure) corn sugar.

The all-grain recipes assume 75% efficiency unless otherwise stated. Adjust the grain bill to match your system.


----------



## Screwtop (1/5/08)

Here's a start



> London Pride is a smooth and astonishingly complex beer, which has a distinctive malty base complemented by a rich balance of well developed hop flavours from the target, challenger and northdown varieties in the brew. At 4.1% a.b.v in cask (4.7% a.b.v in bottles)London Pride is an ideal session-strength premium ale.



I would try something like

Marris Otter 90%
Crystal 80L Malt 5%
Brown Malt 1.5%
Melanoidin Malt 3.5%

OG at 1048 using WLP002 liquid yeast or maybe Nottingham dry yeast 

Hopped to around 38 IBU using the hops suggested above


Sounds Yum, might do one myself!

Screwy


----------



## therook (1/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Here's a start
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any excuse Screwy  

Rook


----------

